# A couple of 1910 house planning questions, please



## Deb1 (11 Nov 2009)

Hi,
We're looking at buying an Edwardian house that needs quite a bit of work. I have a few questions if anyone knows anything about this area...
The house is currently divided into three individual flats.

1. Do we need planning permission to restore it back into it's original status as a single family home?
2. If planning is required, is it ever declined?
3. Do you need planning to remove uPVC windows from the front elevation and replace them with timber frames?
4. How do I find out if the house is a protected/ listed property?
5. Are there any protections on internal fittings, e.g. fireplaces, coving, etc?

Some of these issues may inform our decision as to whether or not we buy the house so if you have any info on any of the questions, I'd really appreciate the advice.

Thanks!


----------



## onq (12 Nov 2009)

*1. Do we need planning permission to restore it back into it's original status as a single family home?*

From: 
http://www.dlrcoco.ie/planning/oftenasked.htm
_
"18.Can I convert 2 or more dwellings to use as a single dwelling without permission?

"Yes. But only if the structure was previously used as a single dwelling. e.g. A house which was used as a single dwelling when built, later converted to flats can convert back to single dwelling use under this exemption."_

If its listed you'll need permission - if its not listed you don't.

*2. If planning is required, is it ever declined?*

Yes, there is no such thing as a foregone conclusion in planning matters.
*
3. Do you need planning to remove uPVC windows from the front elevation and replace them with timber frames?*

If its listed, yes, if not no, not usually - but it depends on how the area planner interprets section 4 (1) (h) of the Act.

*4. How do I find out if the house is a protected/ listed property?*

Contact the local authority or attend at their offices and request to examine  the list of protected structures.

*5. Are there any protections on internal fittings, e.g. fireplaces, coving, etc?*

The whole building and its curtiledge is protected if its a protected structure, warts and all.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You must contact the local authority to discover whether the building is protected or not.
When you talk to the local authority to find out about the lsiting ask to speak to the conservation officer.
Don't charge in and start building usign cement mortar and warmboard and chemical DPCs - you'll wreck the house.
I think you would be well-advised to seek professional advice from a qualified architect and ask him/her to talk to the council.
You should seek someone with experience of dealing with older, period properties, and one who understands old building technology.

FWIW

ONQ.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Deb1 (12 Nov 2009)

Thanks ONQ
I had figured that talking to the council would be necessary, so thanks for the pointers.
Rest assured that I don't intend to try to turn a 100 year old house into a brand new house -we're buying an old house becuase we want an old house and we fully intend to repsect that!


----------



## onq (13 Nov 2009)

Deb1 said:


> Thanks ONQ
> I had figured that talking to the council would be necessary, so thanks for the pointers.
> Rest assured that I don't intend to try to turn a 100 year old house into a brand new house -we're buying an old house becuase we want an old house and we fully intend to repsect that!



Don't get me wrong Deb, I wasn't jumping on the conservationist moral bandwagon when I made those comments.
Its just that you'll wreck your own investment to no good purpose, with a build up of moisture in the walls and mould and fungal growth if you get it wrong.
Can I direct you to Joe Little's website for further reading.

<that's twice in the past two days - I should charge him for referrals>

Anyway, here's the link.

http://www.josephlittlearchitects.com/papers.html

HTH

ONQ.


----------

